# Jetter or camera



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm about to the point of making my next large purchace. Not sure on which way to go jetter or camera any of you that have both which do you use more and which one gives you the best return on investment.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Drainprodm said:


> I'm about to the point of making my next large purchace. Not sure on which way to go jetter or camera any of you that have both which do you use more and which one gives you the best return on investment.


I would say both are equally beneficial. Oftentimes, I will run a camera with a jetter in the line at the same time to make sure I am going the right direction, especially if I am going up a line. I currently work for a large company that provides all of the sewer equipment and I make most of my commission on jetting and selling new sewers both of which are done successfully with a camera. I can also show the value of jetting by running a camera afterwards and showing the H.O. how much better their pipe is with all the build up removed. 

There are some shady companies here that will run a camera, find some build up and tell the H.O. that their line is disintegrating and needs replacing which will cost between $10K to $54K to tunnel and replace. I have actually seen that high of a quote...for an 8 year old 1800 sq.ft. single story home. Thankfully that H.O. got a second opinion from our company and I ran my camera and showed the H.O. what they are actually seeing is build up and all they need is jetting.

The ROI is there if you do a lot of sewer calls because the #1 profit is in sewer repairs and replacements. In the last month and a half alone I did $9200 in jetting sales. That was about 2 jet jobs a day average. I also do other types of drain calls along with that. To me that is great revenue especially since the machine I used cost the company $3K. Fuel was the only additional cost. In my humble opinion, a camera and jetter are essential for drain cleaning.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I would say to get the most benefit from a jetter you need a camera.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I would pick the camera first because it will earn you jobs you might not have got because they can be proven to need to be done, and 2nd there are times when a jetter can get stuck or might not have got stuck if you had known what you where going into beforehand.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Camera 2" you can do most lav and sink lines from the vent. I have used it up to 6" with a ball no problem. Up to 12 with a rigged float system pulling with a string, the light was good enough but the push rod was lacking.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Camera first.


----------



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

My thoughts have been to get the camera first because I want to see what I am doing when I am jetting. I also think I could sell more repairs and replacements with the camera in return be able to get the jetter quicker. Just wanted to get the opinion of some of you that have both before spending the cash.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Camera first....a don't try to cheap out.























http://spacecoastboiler.com


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

i agree, high quality camera first.

bw


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

How do you know if the job needs a jetter or a cable without a camera?? 

The camera IMO is the most important tool to have in drain cleaning.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I am with the other guys here camera first. People believe what they can see first.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I check and smell the cleanout plug first..


----------

